# My 1st DIY Backround



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a 50G and as you can see from my sig, my fish just died. Figured this was a good opportunity to try my hand at one of these things. I really like the look of the rock backrounds everyone else does, but knew it wasn't for me. My initial intention was to do some kind of root system, but at some point I got lost and just did some random stuff. Guess we'll see how it turns out. If I don't like it i'll just rip it all out and go back to the black paint like I usually do. Anywhooo, here's what I've been doing on my sick days home from work :lol:










































About to put my first layer of concrete on.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Please update this often as I'm trying out the same thing! do you think the type of concrete matters at all?? and once you silicone the back in the tank can you scrape it out??

I'm also trying the diy reef rock recipe from cement and crushed oyster shell cuz i cant afford all the tx holey rock...


----------



## loogielv (Nov 10, 2008)

i gotta say, i am more interested in this DIY background than almost any other. It'll either be a great success, or a "live and learn" Not because of the design. I think the design will be awesome no matter what, but because maybe so many crevices might be hard to cement....


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow. This should be interesting. That's quite a lay-out you have going. Are you splitting it in thirds or will you be doing your mortar in tank?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

interesting


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the interest guys. Backround was originally cut into thirds so I could do everything outside the tank and go through the whole curing process before installing it. However, the fish occupying the tank all died, so I decided to clean it out really well and install it first then cement. I'm sort of regretting that decision now because I have to stick my arms all the way in there to get the lower spots. Another "live and learn" moment was my application method of my first layer. Because of the many crevices I decided to make my mixture extra watery. Planned on "painting" it on but forgot to buy a brush. I could've waited til the wife got home w/the car, but I didn't. Mixed it up and kind of poured it on the high spots and let it drizzle down to the lower. Unfortunately I used too much and it kind of pooled in some of the recesses. This means some of my deepest cuts aren't as deep as they were meant to be. I also intended to make the design MUCH more complicated to hide filtration elements out of sight. I'm somewhat dissappointed w/the execution so far, but ultimately decided it was better to keep it simpler(especially since i'm a very impatient person). I plan to continue w/my 2nd layer tomorrow if the weather clears up a bit. In the meantime I'm also starting to work on my 1st DIY canopy. It's a very simple design...in my head :lol:

Anywhoo you can see from this above angle that there's still a good bit of exposed styro to cover on the second coat...









This front view illustrates one of the parts where the recessed portion is almost even w/the layer that should've been much higher than it...


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

Im so happy to see a picture of how your going to handle the filtration, im sitting here thinking what am i going to do about that when I tackle doing a background in a new 55g.

Some things im thinking about doing to make this a diy that can come out if needed.

1. instead of using silicone to attach it, I was thinking of using suction cups, some big and some small.
2. making a 2pc design to get it out of the tank if needed, and have the center overlap to hide the seam.

Im also thinking about painting the back of the tank black and only having the background go 75% of the way up the back, so rock look then black up top.

Good luck with urs, as ill be learning from your actions.

d


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I originally thought that it wasn't a great idea to silicone it into place, BUT I'm already resealing two tank so removing silicone should I decide I don't like it really isn't a huge deal...


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

imusuallyuseless said:


> I originally thought that it wasn't a great idea to silicone it into place, BUT I'm already resealing two tank so removing silicone should I decide I don't like it really isn't a huge deal...


how would you remove the silicone if you wanted to take the backround out? razor blade?


----------



## abl1111 (Mar 13, 2005)

Got a question :

Is the idea to seal the background to the back glass w/ silicone so it is water tight ?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

TrashmanNYC said:


> how would you remove the silicone if you wanted to take the backround out? razor blade?


Yup, I keep at least 10 razor blades on hand at all times because of these projects. It may take a little elbow grease, but it will generally come out good as new.


abl1111 said:


> Got a question :
> 
> Is the idea to seal the background to the back glass w/ silicone so it is water tight ?


It's not necessarily to make it water tight. The silicone is intended to fight the buoyancy issue that occurs because the styro is so light. Hopefully, it'll keep the entire backround from floating up once I finally fill it w/water.

Anywhoo, I ran out of gloves, so the only thing I did on the backround was to scrape down some of the unintentional high spots i mentioned. Soooooo, i spent today working on my 1st DIY canopy for the tank(after buying a new car for the wife)...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?p=1243870#1243870


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

do you plan on using any pigments with the second coat of cement to create "shadows," etc.......?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Not really. I've seen many others do some beautiful work w/their different choices of pigments added to their backrounds, BUT I'm not any artist in any sense of the word. I prefer the 'logical' parts of this hobby like building tanks, stands and filtration setups, but even the random shapes in the backround are already outside my comfort zone :lol:

Also, I've read that algae will likely start to grow and cover some of the backround, so it would hide the different colors anyway.

I'm also a cheapskate and don't wanna pay extra for concrete dye


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

imusuallyuseless said:


> Not really. I've seen many others do some beautiful work w/their different choices of pigments added to their backrounds, BUT I'm not any artist in any sense of the word. I prefer the 'logical' parts of this hobby like building tanks, stands and filtration setups, but even the random shapes in the backround are already outside my comfort zone :lol:
> 
> Also, I've read that algae will likely start to grow and cover some of the backround, so it would hide the different colors anyway.
> 
> I'm also a cheapskate and don't wanna pay extra for concrete dye


just askin, b/c im planning on doing it w/o it also..........


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

where do you plan to put the heater?


----------



## phantomstw (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm so glad we have such talented and adventurous people out there like all who are documenting their processes of DIY aquascapes. I'm just getting back into the hobby after a number of years with my system sitting dry  and I'm learning so much.....I may even have to try one myself.

With all the open spots I'm really looking forward to see your progress as well on this one. Keep the progress coming when you get a chance it's looking good so far.

Thanks


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry no update. Super busy work week(already on OT and still work 2 more days this week). Haven't done a single thing on either of my projects 

beachtan, I have no idea when I'll actually finish this thing and get it set up. If it's not til the spring or summer, then I might not add a heater at all for a while. It'll be in a well heated room and w/the styro on the back and underneath the tank, as well as good lids, it should be well insulated...

If I do get one it'll be the submersible black ones that won't be too noticable anyway.

phantomstw, The mere fact that you used the word talented in my thread means you're probably posting in the wrong thread. Anywhoo, welcome back to the hobby :thumb:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I just wondered if you were putting the heater behind the background somewhere. I read u can, but doesnt the water get really warm behind it? causing the heater to shut off before the rest of the tank heats? I'd like to do that, but dont get how it works?

Anyway, youre lucky you dont have to worry about heating! In Michigan its 26degrees right now!! ugh!


----------



## loogielv (Nov 10, 2008)

20 degrees? holy cow. it's 70 here in vegas...


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

oh man . i hate u. just kidding!!! I seriously dont like the cold - if it wasnt for all this family here, we'd move in a second!! Even so, I'm gonna try an outdoor 560 gal kids pool to breed fish for 4 months this spring! I'll start a thread when I get it going!

and Usuallyuseless (lol) I'm excited to see more on your background!! looks great so far! Give details step by step ok? it would help me out a lot! I got a freebie 10gal to try this out on, but I wanna see yours a little farther first.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

beachtan, Some people create large cutouts behind their backround. This puts the backround a little farther off the back wall. You can create a space large enough for a heater and a powerhead w/a hole cutout in the backroud for the powerhead outlet. This would allow you to circulate the heated water throughout the tank. I truly considered doing this as well because I really wanted to create an internal filter, but I consider a 55g's 12" width rather narrow so I didn't want the backround to stick out too far. If this backround turns out ok then I may make one for the 135 that would be built to accomidate my overflow, return and possibly ugj setups.

Anywhooo, I just did a 60hr. work week so I didn't get to do much. I did in fact get a second coat of cement on the backround but there is still alot of crevices that show the foam exposed. It's a little tricky to get the cement to stick to the vertical surfaces, but little by little it's getting there. I'll post an updated pic tomorrow once the sun comes out...

PS I too wanna try an outdoor pond once the temp warms up, but we're renters so not sure if it's really worth the work.

I am considering a DIY 240G-400G by using the glass pieces of my 110 for the front windows, but again, we're renters :?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Just two more things I wanted to add:

When I first started thinking of making a DIY backround a few years back, I decided I really wanted to include an overhang. The problem was that I couldn't decide how to incorporate one that fit my overall design of this backround. I have finally decided that I will have an overhang, but it won't be attached to the backround. In theory it will simply float in place in front of the backround. I'll start cutting the pieces right now and silicone them tomorrow. I'll put concrete on the side that's carved and leave the other side bare foam. In theory it should float upside down w/the cemented side underwater and the foam side at water level, not visible. We'll see if it works.

Other thing is for anyone that wants to try this I wouldn't bother cutting some of the small crevices that I did. It's pretty much pointless as the concrete fills in most of it. So make any cutouts oversized to compensate for the thickness of the concrete.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

60 hrs! u gotta be fried! well, go put your feet up for now, but hope to see some pics later next week 

I think u are doing this all outdoors - it's too cold here, do you think I'd have a total mess if I tried to do this inside? I have no experience with cement and dont know how much mess it really will be! and it doesnt really matter what type of cement , right? good tip about making oversized cutouts - thanks!

cant wait to see that overhang deal! opcorn:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I would try it inside IF you plan on doing it in the tank where the mess will be contained. Many others like to cement their backrounds first then install it in the tank. That would be fine for outside, but I wouldn't do it that way inside.

I generally do 50-65hrs. a week. I hate it, especially the 16hr shifts, but have to pay the bills.

Anywhoo, I got new pics, but might not post for a few days because I'm dealing w/a bad situation here. Stupid girl rear-ended my wifes new 09 camry at 3 o clock this morning when I was driving back to my friend's house. She doesn't have insurance and I my wife is out of town. Hoping I can get the ball rolling on fixing her car before she gets back as she's already going balistic. only 400 miles on the dam thing. She even left the scene, but cops said they won't even bother looking for her :x


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

if you're having difficulty putting concrete on vertical surfaces, I believe you are making your batches too thin. Use less water and make the concrete like a mud consistency, it worked for me anyway. then get your gloves, scoop them in the concrete and slather her on there.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I knew I had to make the consistancy thicker, but for the first two coats I purposely made them thin in hopes I could maintain some of the small detail I carved in. Obviously that didn't work too well. I already put on the 3rd layer which was alot thicker, but you can definately tell I've lost alot of the negative space I carved out. At this point i'm trying to compensate by exagerating the positive space to stick out more. Hopefully this will help me get some of that negative space back. FIY I think it's starting to look alot cooler w/this 3rd layer. I've got pretty much all the foam covered, but still need to go back and do one of the sides otherwise foam would show through the side panel of the tank :?


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

For the sides of the tank I spray painted flat black with Krylon Fusion, then got a straight edge and used it to screed aquarium silicone over the entire surface. You could do the same with a thin watery mixture of concrete, but I only had to do what I did because the foam is up against the glass as I've wrapped the BG around the sides, back and bottom of the tank. If your not upto the glass you wouldn't need a protective layer of silicone, you could just concrete.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I purposely made the backround about 3/4" shorter than the inside of the tank thinking that I would be doing the concrete work outside of it. Unfortunately, when I siliconed it into the tank I did it off center so most of the gap is there on the left side :?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Not the best pics and as you can see I did lose an awful lot of detail(particularly on the left side), but I suppose it'll do. Can't wait for this latest batch to dry so I can fill her up w/water...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

OK, so why don't you make one of these for me... I need one 93"x54" and I need one 73"x31"....


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

do yu have any pics with water in it?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

*TFG*,Your backround is being shipped to you right now. Just go to your closest fedex location a pick it up :lol:

*I3lazd*, I was going to take pics w/water in it, but now it's harder to see because I had to install a divider due to an unruly festae. In a day or two i'll remove the divider again and will try to snap some pics then. I was trying to put it off until I put my sand subrstate in and arrange the decor the way I want it, but since you just want to see the backround I'll try to get those pics.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate that.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry I3lazd, I took the divider out to take the pics, but the water was too dark from my driftwood. I even did a 50% water change, and that didn't help as much as I thought it would. Anyway, I'm moving this weekend, so I'll try to snap some pics when I set up back w/clean water(before I put the driftwood back in of course. Putting the light on the tank might actually help too :lol: Anywhoo, I actually love the backround now. I didn't use any dyes, but some spots were done in different layers and so there is color variation within the concrete, it's not one solid color.

So hopefully I'll get those pics up this weekend :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

sweet thought you might have forgot.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Didn't forget, just super busy and as I said the water is too dark right now anyway for pics. There's also the fact that I don't have a light on the tank because my canopy isn't complete. It's actually an open top tank right now, w/just the dining room light. Should be moving it to the new place today or tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Made the move, wasn't fun carrying everything upstairs :?

















Ghetto sink hookup. Couldn't go to HD for proper fittings because I had to wait for the cable guy, but I didn't want to wait on filling the tank so I rigged one up using an XP3 extension, some clear packing tape and of course the python hose.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

nice looks good with the plants


----------



## SirPsycho (Feb 2, 2009)

I like it!

Started out looking kinda abstract and different but now its actually looks quite natural! I know its not what you were originally after but Im sure youll still be happy with it.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice. :thumb:

When you really need to get something done it's not "ghetto", I prefer the term creative thinking................Of course if you do nothing to change it down the line to make it easier when you do water changes, then it's ghetto. 

Once again, It looks really good Usual. Looking forward to fish. opcorn:


----------

